# Prüfgerät 113 und 701/2



## maxi (17 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,


Gibt es für die 113 und für die 701/2 Messung noch gute mobile Alternativen zu Gossen ?

Evtl. sogar ein Gerät das beides kann?


----------



## Homer79 (17 Dezember 2009)

für die 0701/0702 nehmen wir das 
*TELARIS® 0701/0702*

http://www.beha.de/ut_pruef_geraetetester_d.html

...is super!

für die 113 nehmen den Maschinentester 204

http://www.beha.de/ut_pruef_maschinentester_d.html


----------



## edison (19 Dezember 2009)

Metrel soll ganz nette Geräte bauen,
kann aber nichts dazu schreiben - hab mich schon mit Gossen eingelassen


----------

